# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Для тех, у кого криво отображается VKontakte

## Кутлымурат

Здравствуйте, форумчане!

Если у Вас Avira и "криво" отображается сайт vk.com:


```
Дважды кликните на иконку Avira в трее => Web-Protection => Настройка => Web-protection(Поиск) => Исключения
```

Добавьте в исключение сайт* ".vk.me" без кавычек.* 
И тогда сайт заработает. 
Дело в том, что Avira добавила в черный список сайт vk.me. А все стили и скрипты находятся на сервере, которые доступны по доменам *.vk.me.

Всем удачи!

С уважением, Мамбетниязов Кутлымурат.

P.S. Не мог ответить на других темах, прав не хватает. Поэтому зарегистрировался, ибо жалко стало людей, когда "специалисты" копают совсем в другие стороны...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Сурен Балаян

спасибо мужик. реально выручил! огромное спасибо

----------


## andres1

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО. Стена, о которую я бился головой, скоро могла рухнуть!!!!! :Cheesy:

----------


## Кутлымурат

Не за что.

P.S. Снес Авиру, раз все еще не исправили.

P.S.S. Ого, мое сообщение цитируется на крупных форумах, lol)

----------

